# LFS East of Whitby?



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Just wondering if there are any good stores between Whitby (BA's) and...I guess Bellville.
Thanks!


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I live in the whitby area and have never heard of any except for your typical walmarts and petsmarts type thing.....not much choice out here, but i would love to hear if there is......
cheers!!!!


----------

